# Questions about Mach 3 and USB



## speedre9 (Nov 24, 2014)

Since Mach 3 is printer port happy and pin-outs are easily configured what are the issues when using a USB driver controller board. Is a harder configure or just not a good idea.


----------



## Boswell (Nov 24, 2014)

I use MACH3 with USB. The motor controller uses USB and has a MACH3 plug-in. It has and continues to work perfect. Now if you have a motor controller that needs a parallel interface and you are thinking of using a USB to Parallel bridge, that might be another can of worms.


----------



## speedre9 (Nov 25, 2014)

I am in the process of assessing and choosing a new driver card. I have recently smoked one of my Geckos, I do not think I will buy another one, too pricey right now. So is a plug in or patch availible for USB operations from Mach 3? They are showing as a little cheaper than parallel port cards right now.


----------



## countryguy (Nov 25, 2014)

Is this was you were thinking about? 
http://cncdrive.com/MC/UC100 datasheet/UC100 users guide.pdf

Did we have another thread going someplace on the Mach3 and USB setups?   I just remember the monkey hanging . LOL.  Anyway - I have the URL saved.  I would not use this w/ a Plasma table but would on My Mill as others are noting it is a worthy product. (of course YMMV)


----------



## speedre9 (Nov 26, 2014)

That may be but it's not mine. That add on looks promising but still pricey. I may have to wait some before I move on anything.


----------



## needleworks (Nov 26, 2014)

I have just converted an old RF 30 to cnc, and this time decided to go with USB (UC300) instead of the parallel port. I was under the assumption that the UC300 board was just "replicating" the functions of the parallel cable, but without the problems associated with parallel cables. I have to say that it was no more difficult to set up, and so far has performed flawlessly:allgood:


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have used the uc100 on several of my builds with no problems except one. It will not work with mach3 lathe in sync mode for threading. Threading requires a real time pulse from the spindle that so far I haven't seen in any of the Usb cards I have checked.
The uc100 or uc300 are a major improvement over just a parallel port and breakout board with a notable increase of speed and pulse clarity. the higher pulse rate allows you to use a higher steps per revolution setting and greatly increases the accuracy of the machine.
 the breakout board I use with the uc100 has no Opto-couplers, they are not required because the uc100 has it's own. some of the breakout board Opto-couplers are very slow acting and will not allow you to use the full speed of the uc100.
 with higher pulse per revolution settings you are breaking the inch or MM into finer increments allowing for greater accuracy.
My zx45 mill will step in .0001 increments and with accurate backlash compensation I can move my 300 lb mill head 2 ten thousandth at a time changing direction of motion.  
 I am not affiliated with the company but I did do several months of beta testing for them a year ago trying to resolve the lathe spindle sync problem for threading, It wasn't resolved and I don't use a Usb controller on my lathes.
hear is a video of me playing with accuracy
steve
[video=youtube;7wtMc__ez7M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wtMc__ez7M&amp;list=UUrSzkRVoWrsaxbrYL4uihOQ[/video]


----------



## RonGinger (Nov 28, 2014)

If you want to look at Mach4 there is a new board from PMDX.com that is USB and a breakout board. They are offering a package sale with Mach4 and the board. http://www.pmdx.com/PMDX-422

I did some beta testing of the board and it works very well. It does not support lathe threading, but there are indications that is in the plan.

Mach4 is a totally new program. It has most of Mach3s features, but is smoother, faster and just all around better engineered that Mach3. Lots of new stuff to learn, it has an embedded screen editor and uses lua for scripting instead of VB.

For Mach3 USB I have used the smoothstepper with good results. I have also used the ethernet version of the smoothstepper.


----------



## TomS (Nov 28, 2014)

jumps4 said:


> I have used the uc100 on several of my builds with no problems except one. It will not work with mach3 lathe in sync mode for threading. Threading requires a real time pulse from the spindle that so far I haven't seen in any of the Usb cards I have checked.
> The uc100 or uc300 are a major improvement over just a parallel port and breakout board with a notable increase of speed and pulse clarity. the higher pulse rate allows you to use a higher steps per revolution setting and greatly increases the accuracy of the machine.
> the breakout board I use with the uc100 has no Opto-couplers, they are not required because the uc100 has it's own. some of the breakout board Opto-couplers are very slow acting and will not allow you to use the full speed of the uc100.
> with higher pulse per revolution settings you are breaking the inch or MM into finer increments allowing for greater accuracy.
> ...



Based on your response here and what you've learned since completing your CNC mill conversion do you have any recommendations on USB or Ethernet breakout boards?  I'm asking because you said that the board that came with your motor/driver kit didn't have very good performance.  I bought the same motor/driver kit.  Just about got the mechanical conversion done on my mill and will start working on the electronics soon.

Thanks,


Tom S


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi tom
I use the uc100 and the basic breakout board C13 from cnc4pc.com. the c13 is a direct pinout board no opto-couplers.
I have also use a powered usb hub so I don't have a low voltage problem 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have never tried an ethernet board.
steve


----------



## TomS (Nov 29, 2014)

jumps4 said:


> Hi tom
> I use the uc100 and the basic breakout board C13 from cnc4pc.com. the c13 is a direct pinout board no opto-couplers.
> I have also use a powered usb hub so I don't have a low voltage problem
> 
> ...




Thanks Steve.  I have a lot of questions but will reserve them as I move through, or attempt to move through, the electronics portion of my build.

Tom S


----------



## speedre9 (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I'll stick with what I've got. It's easy for me to understand so I'll stand pat.


----------



## bladehunter (Dec 5, 2014)

Word on the street seems to be the Ethernet Smoothstepper is a good choice. 

USB version simulates 2 ports where as the Ethernet version simulates 3 ports, plus there is the packet recovery built into the TCP\IP stack.

Sometime in the future I'm looking to move to an Ethernet Smoothstepper, from the Parallel Port setup I'm using.


----------



## rcaffin (Dec 21, 2014)

The original USB Smooth Stepper from Warp9 works, but is susceptible to noise on some machines. Mine hiccuped once a day.
The Ethernet Smooth Stepper replaces the USB version and is not susceptible to noise. Mine has had zero hiccups in the last ?? 6 months ?? That's why it was developed.

You CAN do threading on a lathe with Mach3 and a Smooth Stepper. You do need an Index pulse from the lathe spindle. I have done hundreds.

Cheers


----------



## speedre9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you, to everyone here, for their comments and replies, they were welcome. I have, however, purchased a Chinese four axis printer port board for small change, so for my part in this thread it is done. I do have other issues though, so on to those. Thanks again all.:thanks:


----------



## rcaffin (Dec 31, 2014)

> I have, however, purchased a Chinese four axis printer port board for small change, so for my part in this thread it is done. I do have other issues though, so on to those.


A very biased and cynical comment would be that you have only just started to have real issues. But I wish you well with the Chinese board. Maybe it will work.

Cheers
Roger


----------



## lim1wph (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey all of you PM45 fellas, has anyone replaced their Jamen board? If so what with. I'm trying to connect a tool height plate and a touch probe and it would be great to have product support number to call. Thanks, Bill


----------

